# [WIFI] Pas de connexion avec la livebox ...(résolu)

## man in the hill

SAlut,

Au boulot, je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur la livebox alors que je scan l'essid et que je rentre bien le clé wep ...

Chez moi la même méthode fonctionne avec mon routeur bewan d'ou la galère ...

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
iwlist scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx

                    ESSID:"Wanadoo_xxxx"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality:90/100  Signal level:-38 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0
```

Mon fichier conf.d/net est bein renseigné:

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcp_wlan0="nodns nontp nonis"

essid_wlan0="Wanadoo_xxxx"

key_Wanadoo_xxxx="[1] xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx [1] enc open"
```

Donc au démarrage il n'arrive pas a se connecter donc j'essai en ligne de commande sans grand succès ...

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid Wanadoo_xxxx   key open  [1] xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx [1]
```

et cela donne le résultat signalé plus haut c-a-d  ESSID:off/any .

Donc si vous avez une idée pour de dépanner ...

Thx !

@ +

----------

## Tanki

salut

la plupart des livebox que j'aie pu voir et configurer ont des limitations au niveau des adresses MAC

as tu pensé à mettre l'adresse MAC de ta carte wifi dans la liste des adresses autorisées   :Question: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> salut
> 
> la plupart des livebox que j'aie pu voir et configurer ont des limitations au niveau des adresses MAC
> 
> as tu pensé à mettre l'adresse MAC de ta carte wifi dans la liste des adresses autorisées  

 

En fait elle se connecte sous win sans problème !

----------

## davidou2a

Ayant une livebox et l'utilisant en WEP j'utilise simplement ça comme config dans /etc/conf.d/net :

```
modules_ath0=( "iwconfig" )

essid_ath0="mon_essid"

key_mon_essid="ma_clé_WEP"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )
```

biensur remplace ath0 par l'interface que tu dois utiliser

ensuite mets en association faut le faire 1 fois quand meme sous linux je sais pas trop pourquoi

et fait un /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

Biensur ath0 tu le remplace aussi par ton interface a toi...

et la ça marche

----------

## polytan

Bonjour, 

A quoi sert le "open" dans ton iwconfig eth... ?

----------

## nost4r

```
le mode open n'utilise pas d'authentification et la carte accepte des sessions non cryptées
```

----------

## man in the hill

Rien à faire ! tjrs pas de connexion via le wifi !

----------

## nemo13

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Rien à faire ! tjrs pas de connexion via le wifi !

 Bonsoir Man,

dans une fenètre terminal lance

```
iwevent
```

puis dans une autre fenètre 

```
ifconfig wlan0 down

iwconfig wlan0 essid "mon-wandoo-à-moi"

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

iwconfig wlan0 key restricted "ma-clèf-wep-en hexa"

ifconfig wlan0 up
```

puis poste les résultats de la fenètre d'iwevent

A+

j'ai une wannadoo et pour pour du wep ces commandes marchent "chez moi"

je n'utilise pas de dhcp mais du statique pour mon @ip

----------

## man in the hill

Salut nemo13,

Je connaissais pas la commande  iwevent et je l'ai lancé chez moi  ou je n'ai pas de problème pour me connecter sur mon routeur wifi bewan 700G  ...  Je vais donc tester ta solution lundi au taff !

Thx,

@ +

----------

## yoyo

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>                     Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)
> ```
> ...

 Il me semble que le channel par défaut en France est le 11 et je ne vois nul part dans ta config de ligne ajustant ce paramètre.

Peut-être une piste à creuser ...

Enjoy !

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

juste pour signaler que je n'ai jamais réussi à me connecter à la livebox de mon frère. Pourtant tout est indiqué sur le boitier mais rien... J'utilise wireless-tools avec une carte ipw3945. Je regarde donc avec une grande intention ce poste. Si ma petite expérience peut servir avec quelques infos n'hésiter pas.

----------

## davidou2a

Personnellement j'ai une livebox SAGEM et j'ai jamais eu de souçis pour me connecter par contre pour la livebox Inventel de mon cousin c'est une autre pere de manche je suis obliger de la redemarrer et d'utiliser le bouton d association constament...

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Je me connecte aussi sans souci aucun sur une Livebox Sagem. Par contre il est vrai que la Livebox Inventel est connue pour avoir des problèmes d'association (comme en témoigne ceci).

Je trouve ça quand-même vachement étrange vu qu'il est possible, via l'interface d'administration, d'inscrire une liste d'adresse MAC autorisées sans passer par le bouton d'association.... La Livebox Inventel « effacerait » cette liste ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Tanki wrote:*   salut
> 
> la plupart des livebox que j'aie pu voir et configurer ont des limitations au niveau des adresses MAC
> 
> as tu pensé à mettre l'adresse MAC de ta carte wifi dans la liste des adresses autorisées   
> ...

 

Salut,

Je pensais que j'étais connecté sous win car l'icone de la barre de tâche avait viré la croix rouge mais en regardant de plus près ce matin  j'ai pu constater que ipconfig ne me sortait aucune adresse IP donc j'ai demandé au collègue de vérifier si mon adresse mac était configuré ds la livebox et là , il n'y avait pas mon @mac et la rajoutant tout est rentré ds l'ordre ! Je dois dire que c'est n'est pas moi qui détient la config de la livebox d'ou ce contre temps !!!!!  et ils m'ont tous dit qu'il suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton à côté de la carte adsl  pour que la livebox prenne en compte l'@mac ....

dsl pour le dérangement !

Merci à tous !

@+

----------

## Mickael

non non, ne soit pas désolé, comme tu as pu le voir, je n'ai jamais réussi à me connecter. Étant donné que je suis un utilisateur occasionnel d'une livebox, je ne savais pas qu'il fallait rentrer mon adresse mac. Mais comment fait-on ?

----------

## Tanki

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> non non, ne soit pas désolé, comme tu as pu le voir, je n'ai jamais réussi à me connecter. Étant donné que je suis un utilisateur occasionnel d'une livebox, je ne savais pas qu'il fallait rentrer mon adresse mac. Mais comment fait-on ?

 

dans l'interface de la livebox il y a une section sécurité il me semble ou un truc approchant

avec un tableau ou est déjà présente l'adresse MAC de la clé usb wifi fournie avec la livebox

il suffit de rentrer la nouvelle adresse MAC puis de valider

c'est bête comme chou et fastoche comme la brioche  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

Merci Tanki, mais j'espère qu'il ne faut pas être sous windows pour faire cela.

EDIT : Merci à tous pour vos réponse  :Wink: 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Merci Tanki, mais j'espère qu'il ne faut pas être sous windows pour faire cela.

 

Non, non tu te connectes tranquilement au routeur via ton navigateur favori : http://192.168.1.1

Tu rentres les identifiants (admin, admin) si le propriétaire de la Livebox n'a pas jugé bon de changer le mot de passe et c'est tout !   :Wink: 

----------

## Zentoo

Je tiens à préciser que le driver rt2570 ne supporte pas les kernels SMP.

Donc si vous avez un dual-core, ce driver vous empechera d'utiliser la moitié de votre processeur ...

Je preferes le signaler ici au cas où quelqu'un n'arrive pas configurer son wifi avec ce chipset.

----------

